# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Dichos y refranes sobre meteorología.

## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Como no se si tenemos un hilo abierto sobre dichos y refranes sobre este tema, abro éste. El que he visto que existe es sobre el agua. Si ya existiera, algún moderador podría eliminarlo.

Comienzo con algunos que me vienen ahora a la cabeza:

1.- Cuando marzo mayea, mayo marcea.

2.- Marzo lluvioso y abril ventoso hacen a mayo florido y hermoso.

3.- Cuando el grajo vuela bajo hace un frío del ca**jo.

4.- Los años de agua son  mu  lloveores.

5.- Hasta el cuarenta de mayo, no te quites el sayo.

6.- En abril, aguas mil.

7.-Nos ha jodid* mayo, con las flores.

Espero que podáis completarlo con  muchos más, un cordial saludo.

----------


## sergi1907

Buena idea Los Terrines.

Aquí dejo unos cuantos más.

-Cielo empedrado suelo mojado

-Año de nieves, año de bienes

-Diciembre mojado y enero bien helado

-Noviembre caliente, mayo helado.

Un saludo

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Buena idea los Terrines, os dejo unos cuantos:
Luna llena y mojada trae diez días de aguada. 

Truenos con luna nueva prepárese a que llueva 

Si la luna de un sábado es nueva o llena siempre ha habido lluvia y siempre la habrá 

Cuando mengua la luna, una mañana nublada va seguida de una buena tarde 

Una bruma general antes de que salga el sol, en las proximidades del cuarto menguante, presagia buen tiempo. 

La nieve que cae a los dos o tres días de la luna nueva estará en el suelo algún tiempo; pero la que cae inmediatamente después de la luna nueva se irá pronto.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Buena idea, los terrines:

 -En Febrero, busca la sombra el perro; y en Marzo, el perro y el amo.
 -Enero frío y heladero.
 -En Abril aguas mil o caben todas en un barril.

Ya se me irán ocurriendo más.

----------


## Los terrines

Otro:

En agosto, frío el rostro.

Saludos.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Otra frase muy conocida:
Mañana de niebla, tarde de paseo

----------


## Luján

Mi madre me repetía uno allá en Canarias:

Tarde de arreboles, mañana de soles.

----------


## aberroncho

Yo tengo un amigo que se sabe un montón de estas frases que le contaba su abuelo, mañana le pregunto.
Así a bote pronto, me acuerdo de:

Borreguitos en el cielo, charquitos en el suelo

Y una que he escuchado en Asturias todos los día que he estado allí

Mañanitas de niebla, tardes de paseo.

----------


## Los terrines

Otro más:

En febrero busca la sombra el perro.

Saludos cordiales.

----------


## embalses al 100%

¿Por qué no vamos haciendo una lista de copia-pega, y así dejamos de repetir las mismas una y otra vez?
Aquí os dejo la lista:

1.- Cuando marzo mayea, mayo marcea.
2.- Marzo lluvioso y abril ventoso hacen a mayo florido y hermoso.
3.- Cuando el grajo vuela bajo hace un frío del ca**jo.
4.- Los años de agua son “mu lloveores”.
5.- Hasta el cuarenta de mayo, no te quites el sayo.
6.- En abril, aguas mil.
7.-Nos ha jodid* mayo, con las flores.
8.-Cielo empedrado suelo mojado
9.-Año de nieves, año de bienes
10.-Diciembre mojado y enero bien helado
11.-Noviembre caliente, mayo helado.
12.-En agosto, frío el rostro.
Mañana de niebla, tarde de paseo
Tarde de arreboles, mañana de soles.
Borreguitos en el cielo, charquitos en el suelo

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Subo los dos últimos de la lista:

1.- Cuando marzo mayea, mayo marcea.
2.- Marzo lluvioso y abril ventoso hacen a mayo florido y hermoso.
3.- Cuando el grajo vuela bajo hace un frío del ca**jo.
4.- Los años de agua son mu lloveores.
5.- Hasta el cuarenta de mayo, no te quites el sayo.
6.- En abril, aguas mil.
7.-Nos ha jodid* mayo, con las flores.
8.-Cielo empedrado suelo mojado
9.-Año de nieves, año de bienes
10.-Diciembre mojado y enero bien helado
11.-Noviembre caliente, mayo helado.
12.-En agosto, frío el rostro.
13.-Mañana de niebla, tarde de paseo
14.-Tarde de arreboles, mañana de soles.
15.-Borreguitos en el cielo, charquitos en el suelo.
16.- Al mal tiempo buena cara.
17.-Arco iris por la tarde, señal de mucho aire.

Saludos cordiales.

----------


## FEDE

Buena hilo Los Terrines  :Smile: 

Me ha recordado otro hilo que abrio el amigo Luján en Cafetería http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...-sobre-el-agua de aquí creo que se pueden recopilar algunos refranes también.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Os pongo otros dos que escuché en las noticias de el tiempo de Castilla la Mancha...

1.- Cuando marzo mayea, mayo marcea.
2.- Marzo lluvioso y abril ventoso hacen a mayo florido y hermoso.
3.- Cuando el grajo vuela bajo hace un frío del ca**jo.
4.- Los años de agua son mu lloveores.
5.- Hasta el cuarenta de mayo, no te quites el sayo.
6.- En abril, aguas mil.
7.-Nos ha jodid* mayo, con las flores.
8.-Cielo empedrado suelo mojado
9.-Año de nieves, año de bienes
10.-Diciembre mojado y enero bien helado
11.-Noviembre caliente, mayo helado.
12.-En agosto, frío el rostro.
13.-Mañana de niebla, tarde de paseo
14.-Tarde de arreboles, mañana de soles.
15.-Borreguitos en el cielo, charquitos en el suelo.
16.- Al mal tiempo buena cara.
17.-Arco iris por la tarde, señal de mucho aire.
18.-Por los Santos la nieve en los altos.
19.-Por San Andrés la nieve en los pies.

Un saludo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

1.- Cuando marzo mayea, mayo marcea.
2.- Marzo lluvioso y abril ventoso hacen a mayo florido y hermoso.
3.- Cuando el grajo vuela bajo hace un frío del ca**jo.
4.- Los años de agua son mu lloveores.
5.- Hasta el cuarenta de mayo, no te quites el sayo.
6.- En abril, aguas mil.
7.-Nos ha jodid* mayo, con las flores.
8.-Cielo empedrado suelo mojado
9.-Año de nieves, año de bienes
10.-Diciembre mojado y enero bien helado
11.-Noviembre caliente, mayo helado.
12.-En agosto, frío el rostro.
13.-Mañana de niebla, tarde de paseo
14.-Tarde de arreboles, mañana de soles.
15.-Borreguitos en el cielo, charquitos en el suelo.
16.- Al mal tiempo buena cara.
17.-Arco iris por la tarde, señal de mucho aire.
18.-Por los Santos la nieve en los altos.
19.-Por San Andrés la nieve en los pies.
20.-Hace más frío que en Chinchilla
21.-Está lloviendo a cántaros/mares.

Parece que hemos cogido la tendencia de ir de dos en dos...

----------


## aberroncho

1.- Cuando marzo mayea, mayo marcea.
2.- Marzo lluvioso y abril ventoso hacen a mayo florido y hermoso.
3.- Cuando el grajo vuela bajo hace un frío del ca**jo.
4.- Los años de agua son mu lloveores.
5.- Hasta el cuarenta de mayo, no te quites el sayo.
6.- En abril, aguas mil, o todas caben en un barril
7.-Nos ha jodid* mayo, con las flores.
8.-Cielo empedrado suelo mojado
9.-Año de nieves, año de bienes
10.-Diciembre mojado y enero bien helado
11.-Noviembre caliente, mayo helado.
12.-En agosto, frío el rostro.
13.-Mañana de niebla, tarde de paseo
14.-Tarde de arreboles, mañana de soles.
15.-Borreguitos en el cielo, charquitos en el suelo.
16.-Al mal tiempo buena cara.
17.-Arco iris por la tarde, señal de mucho aire.
18.-Por los Santos la nieve en los altos.
19.-Por San Andrés la nieve en los pies.
20.-Hace más frío que en Chinchilla
21.-Está lloviendo a cántaros/mares.
22.-Cuando el arco iris se ve, o ha llovido o va a llover.
23.-Sol que pica, agua indica.

----------


## REEGE

1.- Cuando marzo mayea, mayo marcea.
2.- Marzo lluvioso y abril ventoso hacen a mayo florido y hermoso.
3.- Cuando el grajo vuela bajo hace un frío del ca**jo.
4.- Los años de agua son “mu lloveores”.
5.- Hasta el cuarenta de mayo, no te quites el sayo.
6.- En abril, aguas mil, o todas caben en un barril
7.-Nos ha jodid* mayo, con las flores.
8.-Cielo empedrado suelo mojado
9.-Año de nieves, año de bienes
10.-Diciembre mojado y enero bien helado
11.-Noviembre caliente, mayo helado.
12.-En agosto, frío el rostro.
13.-Mañana de niebla, tarde de paseo
14.-Tarde de arreboles, mañana de soles.
15.-Borreguitos en el cielo, charquitos en el suelo.
16.-Al mal tiempo buena cara.
17.-Arco iris por la tarde, señal de mucho aire.
18.-Por los Santos la nieve en los altos.
19.-Por San Andrés la nieve en los pies.
20.-Hace más frío que en Chinchilla
21.-Está lloviendo a cántaros/mares.
22.-Cuando el arco iris se ve, o ha llovido o va a llover.
23.-Sol que pica, agua indica. 
24.-Agua pasada, no mueve molino.

Otro más que os coloco... :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

1.- Cuando marzo mayea, mayo marcea.
2.- Marzo lluvioso y abril ventoso hacen a mayo florido y hermoso.
3.- Cuando el grajo vuela bajo hace un frío del ca**jo.
4.- Los años de agua son mu lloveores.
5.- Hasta el cuarenta de mayo, no te quites el sayo.
6.- En abril, aguas mil, o todas caben en un barril
7.-Nos ha jodid* mayo, con las flores.
8.-Cielo empedrado suelo mojado
9.-Año de nieves, año de bienes
10.-Diciembre mojado y enero bien helado
11.-Noviembre caliente, mayo helado.
12.-En agosto, frío el rostro.
13.-Mañana de niebla, tarde de paseo
14.-Tarde de arreboles, mañana de soles.
15.-Borreguitos en el cielo, charquitos en el suelo.
16.-Al mal tiempo buena cara.
17.-Arco iris por la tarde, señal de mucho aire.
18.-Por los Santos la nieve en los altos.
19.-Por San Andrés la nieve en los pies.
20.-Hace más frío que en Chinchilla
21.-Está lloviendo a cántaros/mares.
22.-Cuando el arco iris se ve, o ha llovido o va a llover.
23.-Sol que pica, agua indica. 
24.-Agua pasada, no mueve molino.
25.-A río revuelto ganancia de pescadores...
26.-Agua que no has de beber déjala correr.

----------


## sergi1907

1.- Cuando marzo mayea, mayo marcea.
 2.- Marzo lluvioso y abril ventoso hacen a mayo florido y hermoso.
 3.- Cuando el grajo vuela bajo hace un frío del ca**jo.
 4.- Los años de agua son mu lloveores.
 5.- Hasta el cuarenta de mayo, no te quites el sayo.
 6.- En abril, aguas mil, o todas caben en un barril
 7.-Nos ha jodid* mayo, con las flores.
 8.-Cielo empedrado suelo mojado
 9.-Año de nieves, año de bienes
 10.-Diciembre mojado y enero bien helado
 11.-Noviembre caliente, mayo helado.
 12.-En agosto, frío el rostro.
 13.-Mañana de niebla, tarde de paseo
 14.-Tarde de arreboles, mañana de soles.
 15.-Borreguitos en el cielo, charquitos en el suelo.
 16.-Al mal tiempo buena cara.
 17.-Arco iris por la tarde, señal de mucho aire.
 18.-Por los Santos la nieve en los altos.
 19.-Por San Andrés la nieve en los pies.
 20.-Hace más frío que en Chinchilla
 21.-Está lloviendo a cántaros/mares.
 22.-Cuando el arco iris se ve, o ha llovido o va a llover.
 23.-Sol que pica, agua indica. 
 24.-Agua pasada, no mueve molino.
 25.-A río revuelto ganancia de pescadores...
 26.-Agua que no has de beber déjala correr.
 27.-Arco iris al mediodía, llueve todo el día.

----------


## Los terrines

Otros dos

1.- Cuando marzo mayea, mayo marcea.
2.- Marzo lluvioso y abril ventoso hacen a mayo florido y hermoso.
3.- Cuando el grajo vuela bajo hace un frío del ca**jo.
4.- Los años de agua son “mu lloveores”.
5.- Hasta el cuarenta de mayo, no te quites el sayo.
6.- En abril, aguas mil, o todas caben en un barril
7.-Nos ha jodid* mayo, con las flores.
8.-Cielo empedrado suelo mojado
9.-Año de nieves, año de bienes
10.-Diciembre mojado y enero bien helado
11.-Noviembre caliente, mayo helado.
12.-En agosto, frío el rostro.
13.-Mañana de niebla, tarde de paseo
14.-Tarde de arreboles, mañana de soles.
15.-Borreguitos en el cielo, charquitos en el suelo.
16.-Al mal tiempo buena cara.
17.-Arco iris por la tarde, señal de mucho aire.
18.-Por los Santos la nieve en los altos.
19.-Por San Andrés la nieve en los pies.
20.-Hace más frío que en Chinchilla
21.-Está lloviendo a cántaros/mares.
22.-Cuando el arco iris se ve, o ha llovido o va a llover.
23.-Sol que pica, agua indica.
24.-Agua pasada, no mueve molino.
25.-A río revuelto ganancia de pescadores...
26.-Agua que no has de beber déjala correr.
27.-Arco iris al mediodía, llueve todo el día. 
28.- Febrerillo el loco.
29.-Como agua de mayo.

Saludos cordiales.

----------


## Los terrines

Otro más

1.- Cuando marzo mayea, mayo marcea.
2.- Marzo lluvioso y abril ventoso hacen a mayo florido y hermoso.
3.- Cuando el grajo vuela bajo hace un frío del ca**jo.
4.- Los años de agua son mu lloveores.
5.- Hasta el cuarenta de mayo, no te quites el sayo.
6.- En abril, aguas mil, o todas caben en un barril
7.-Nos ha jodid* mayo, con las flores.
8.-Cielo empedrado suelo mojado
9.-Año de nieves, año de bienes
10.-Diciembre mojado y enero bien helado
11.-Noviembre caliente, mayo helado.
12.-En agosto, frío el rostro.
13.-Mañana de niebla, tarde de paseo
14.-Tarde de arreboles, mañana de soles.
15.-Borreguitos en el cielo, charquitos en el suelo.
16.-Al mal tiempo buena cara.
17.-Arco iris por la tarde, señal de mucho aire.
18.-Por los Santos la nieve en los altos.
19.-Por San Andrés la nieve en los pies.
20.-Hace más frío que en Chinchilla
21.-Está lloviendo a cántaros/mares.
22.-Cuando el arco iris se ve, o ha llovido o va a llover.
23.-Sol que pica, agua indica.
24.-Agua pasada, no mueve molino.
25.-A río revuelto ganancia de pescadores...
26.-Agua que no has de beber déjala correr.
27.-Arco iris al mediodía, llueve todo el día.
28.- Febrerillo el loco.
29.-Como agua de mayo.
30.- A primeros de noviembre, quien no sembró que no siembre.

Saludos.

----------


## REEGE

1.- Cuando marzo mayea, mayo marcea.
2.- Marzo lluvioso y abril ventoso hacen a mayo florido y hermoso.
3.- Cuando el grajo vuela bajo hace un frío del ca**jo.
4.- Los años de agua son mu lloveores.
5.- Hasta el cuarenta de mayo, no te quites el sayo.
6.- En abril, aguas mil, o todas caben en un barril
7.-Nos ha jodid* mayo, con las flores.
8.-Cielo empedrado suelo mojado
9.-Año de nieves, año de bienes
10.-Diciembre mojado y enero bien helado
11.-Noviembre caliente, mayo helado.
12.-En agosto, frío el rostro.
13.-Mañana de niebla, tarde de paseo
14.-Tarde de arreboles, mañana de soles.
15.-Borreguitos en el cielo, charquitos en el suelo.
16.-Al mal tiempo buena cara.
17.-Arco iris por la tarde, señal de mucho aire.
18.-Por los Santos la nieve en los altos.
19.-Por San Andrés la nieve en los pies.
20.-Hace más frío que en Chinchilla
21.-Está lloviendo a cántaros/mares.
22.-Cuando el arco iris se ve, o ha llovido o va a llover.
23.-Sol que pica, agua indica.
24.-Agua pasada, no mueve molino.
25.-A río revuelto ganancia de pescadores...
26.-Agua que no has de beber déjala correr.
27.-Arco iris al mediodía, llueve todo el día.
28.- Febrerillo el loco.
29.-Como agua de mayo.
30.- A primeros de noviembre, quien no sembró que no siembre.
31.-De mitad de noviembre en adelante, el invierno es constante.

Éste lo acaba de decir Roberto Brasero en el tiempo...

----------


## Luján

> [...]
> 31.-De mitad de noviembre en adelante, el invierno es constante.
> 
> Éste lo acaba de decir Roberto Brasero en el tiempo...


Lo iba a poner yo  :Wink: 

Pero te has adelantado.

----------


## REEGE

1.- Cuando marzo mayea, mayo marcea.
2.- Marzo lluvioso y abril ventoso hacen a mayo florido y hermoso.
3.- Cuando el grajo vuela bajo hace un frío del ca**jo.
4.- Los años de agua son mu lloveores.
5.- Hasta el cuarenta de mayo, no te quites el sayo.
6.- En abril, aguas mil, o todas caben en un barril
7.-Nos ha jodid* mayo, con las flores.
8.-Cielo empedrado suelo mojado
9.-Año de nieves, año de bienes
10.-Diciembre mojado y enero bien helado
11.-Noviembre caliente, mayo helado.
12.-En agosto, frío el rostro.
13.-Mañana de niebla, tarde de paseo
14.-Tarde de arreboles, mañana de soles.
15.-Borreguitos en el cielo, charquitos en el suelo.
16.-Al mal tiempo buena cara.
17.-Arco iris por la tarde, señal de mucho aire.
18.-Por los Santos la nieve en los altos.
19.-Por San Andrés la nieve en los pies.
20.-Hace más frío que en Chinchilla
21.-Está lloviendo a cántaros/mares.
22.-Cuando el arco iris se ve, o ha llovido o va a llover.
23.-Sol que pica, agua indica.
24.-Agua pasada, no mueve molino.
25.-A río revuelto ganancia de pescadores...
26.-Agua que no has de beber déjala correr.
27.-Arco iris al mediodía, llueve todo el día.
28.- Febrerillo el loco.
29.-Como agua de mayo.
30.- A primeros de noviembre, quien no sembró que no siembre.
31.-De mitad de noviembre en adelante, el invierno es constante.
32.-El agua que en Otoño corre, es la que te saca de pobre.
33.-Cuando a las seis veas oscurecer, Otoño seguro es.

Un saludo chicos.

----------


## maria fresnedas

1.- Cuando marzo mayea, mayo marcea.
2.- Marzo lluvioso y abril ventoso hacen a mayo florido y hermoso.
3.- Cuando el grajo vuela bajo hace un frío del ca**jo.
4.- Los años de agua son mu lloveores.
5.- Hasta el cuarenta de mayo, no te quites el sayo.
6.- En abril, aguas mil, o todas caben en un barril
7.-Nos ha jodid* mayo, con las flores.
8.-Cielo empedrado suelo mojado
9.-Año de nieves, año de bienes
10.-Diciembre mojado y enero bien helado
11.-Noviembre caliente, mayo helado.
12.-En agosto, frío el rostro.
13.-Mañana de niebla, tarde de paseo
14.-Tarde de arreboles, mañana de soles.
15.-Borreguitos en el cielo, charquitos en el suelo.
16.-Al mal tiempo buena cara.
17.-Arco iris por la tarde, señal de mucho aire.
18.-Por los Santos la nieve en los altos.
19.-Por San Andrés la nieve en los pies.
20.-Hace más frío que en Chinchilla
21.-Está lloviendo a cántaros/mares.
22.-Cuando el arco iris se ve, o ha llovido o va a llover.
23.-Sol que pica, agua indica.
24.-Agua pasada, no mueve molino.
25.-A río revuelto ganancia de pescadores...
26.-Agua que no has de beber déjala correr.
27.-Arco iris al mediodía, llueve todo el día.
28.- Febrerillo el loco.
29.-Como agua de mayo.
30.- A primeros de noviembre, quien no sembró que no siembre.
31.-De mitad de noviembre en adelante, el invierno es constante.
32.-El agua que en Otoño corre, es la que te saca de pobre.
33.-Cuando a las seis veas oscurecer, Otoño seguro es.
34.- Abril sin granizo, Dios no lo hizo.
35.- A nadie debe extrañar que en marzo empiece a tronar.

----------


## ceheginero joven

1.- Cuando marzo mayea, mayo marcea.
2.- Marzo lluvioso y abril ventoso hacen a mayo florido y hermoso.
3.- Cuando el grajo vuela bajo hace un frío del ca**jo.
4.- Los años de agua son mu lloveores.
5.- Hasta el cuarenta de mayo, no te quites el sayo.
6.- En abril, aguas mil, o todas caben en un barril
7.-Nos ha jodid* mayo, con las flores.
8.-Cielo empedrado suelo mojado
9.-Año de nieves, año de bienes
10.-Diciembre mojado y enero bien helado
11.-Noviembre caliente, mayo helado.
12.-En agosto, frío el rostro.
13.-Mañana de niebla, tarde de paseo
14.-Tarde de arreboles, mañana de soles.
15.-Borreguitos en el cielo, charquitos en el suelo.
16.-Al mal tiempo buena cara.
17.-Arco iris por la tarde, señal de mucho aire.
18.-Por los Santos la nieve en los altos.
19.-Por San Andrés la nieve en los pies.
20.-Hace más frío que en Chinchilla
21.-Está lloviendo a cántaros/mares.
22.-Cuando el arco iris se ve, o ha llovido o va a llover.
23.-Sol que pica, agua indica.
24.-Agua pasada, no mueve molino.
25.-A río revuelto ganancia de pescadores...
26.-Agua que no has de beber déjala correr.
27.-Arco iris al mediodía, llueve todo el día.
28.- Febrerillo el loco.
29.-Como agua de mayo.
30.- A primeros de noviembre, quien no sembró que no siembre.
31.-De mitad de noviembre en adelante, el invierno es constante.
32.-El agua que en Otoño corre, es la que te saca de pobre.
33.-Cuando a las seis veas oscurecer, Otoño seguro es.
34.- Abril sin granizo, Dios no lo hizo.
35.- A nadie debe extrañar que en marzo empiece a tronar.
36.-Año de nieves, año de bienes.

----------


## Luján

1.- Cuando marzo mayea, mayo marcea.
2.- Marzo lluvioso y abril ventoso hacen a mayo florido y hermoso.
3.- Cuando el grajo vuela bajo hace un frío del ca**jo.
4.- Los años de agua son “mu lloveores”.
5.- Hasta el cuarenta de mayo, no te quites el sayo.
6.- En abril, aguas mil, o todas caben en un barril
7.-Nos ha jodid* mayo, con las flores.
8.-Cielo empedrado suelo mojado
9.-Año de nieves, año de bienes
10.-Diciembre mojado y enero bien helado
11.-Noviembre caliente, mayo helado.
12.-En agosto, frío el rostro.
13.-Mañana de niebla, tarde de paseo
14.-Tarde de arreboles, mañana de soles.
15.-Borreguitos en el cielo, charquitos en el suelo.
16.-Al mal tiempo buena cara.
17.-Arco iris por la tarde, señal de mucho aire.
18.-Por los Santos la nieve en los altos.
19.-Por San Andrés la nieve en los pies.
20.-Hace más frío que en Chinchilla
21.-Está lloviendo a cántaros/mares.
22.-Cuando el arco iris se ve, o ha llovido o va a llover.
23.-Sol que pica, agua indica.
24.-Agua pasada, no mueve molino.
25.-A río revuelto ganancia de pescadores...
26.-Agua que no has de beber déjala correr.
27.-Arco iris al mediodía, llueve todo el día.
28.- Febrerillo el loco.
29.-Como agua de mayo.
30.- A primeros de noviembre, quien no sembró que no siembre.
31.-De mitad de noviembre en adelante, el invierno es constante.
32.-El agua que en Otoño corre, es la que te saca de pobre.
33.-Cuando a las seis veas oscurecer, Otoño seguro es.
34.- Abril sin granizo, Dios no lo hizo.
35.- A nadie debe extrañar que en marzo empiece a tronar.
36.- Agua por mayo, pan para todo el año

----------


## REEGE

Repetido en el número 9!!!!!!!!! Vamos rebuscar y preguntar a los más mayores del lugar, que tiene que haber mucho refrán por ahí esperando entrar el la lista del Foro.
Un saludo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Repetido en el número 9!!!!!!!!! Vamos rebuscar y preguntar a los más mayores del lugar, que tiene que haber mucho refrán por ahí esperando entrar el la lista del Foro.
> Un saludo.


Pero cuando veais uno repetido, decidlo, y editarlo, que sino...
De momento seguiré buscando.

----------


## ben-amar

¿como no habeis oido este?

1.- Cuando marzo mayea, mayo marcea.
2.- Marzo lluvioso y abril ventoso hacen a mayo florido y hermoso.
3.- Cuando el grajo vuela bajo hace un frío del ca**jo.
4.- Los años de agua son “mu lloveores”.
5.- Hasta el cuarenta de mayo, no te quites el sayo.
6.- En abril, aguas mil, o todas caben en un barril
7.-Nos ha jodid* mayo, con las flores.
8.-Cielo empedrado suelo mojado
9.-Año de nieves, año de bienes
10.-Diciembre mojado y enero bien helado
11.-Noviembre caliente, mayo helado.
12.-En agosto, frío el rostro.
13.-Mañana de niebla, tarde de paseo
14.-Tarde de arreboles, mañana de soles.
15.-Borreguitos en el cielo, charquitos en el suelo.
16.-Al mal tiempo buena cara.
17.-Arco iris por la tarde, señal de mucho aire.
18.-Por los Santos la nieve en los altos.
19.-Por San Andrés la nieve en los pies.
20.-Hace más frío que en Chinchilla
21.-Está lloviendo a cántaros/mares.
22.-Cuando el arco iris se ve, o ha llovido o va a llover.
23.-Sol que pica, agua indica.
24.-Agua pasada, no mueve molino.
25.-A río revuelto ganancia de pescadores...
26.-Agua que no has de beber déjala correr.
27.-Arco iris al mediodía, llueve todo el día.
28.- Febrerillo el loco.
29.-Como agua de mayo.
30.- A primeros de noviembre, quien no sembró que no siembre.
31.-De mitad de noviembre en adelante, el invierno es constante.
32.-El agua que en Otoño corre, es la que te saca de pobre.
33.-Cuando a las seis veas oscurecer, Otoño seguro es.
34.- Abril sin granizo, Dios no lo hizo.
35.- A nadie debe extrañar que en marzo empiece a tronar.
36.- Agua por mayo, pan para todo el año
*37*.- Caen chuzos de punta

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Añado otro:

1.- Cuando marzo mayea, mayo marcea.
2.- Marzo lluvioso y abril ventoso hacen a mayo florido y hermoso.
3.- Cuando el grajo vuela bajo hace un frío del ca**jo.
4.- Los años de agua son mu lloveores.
5.- Hasta el cuarenta de mayo, no te quites el sayo.
6.- En abril, aguas mil, o todas caben en un barril
7.-Nos ha jodid* mayo, con las flores.
8.-Cielo empedrado suelo mojado
9.-Año de nieves, año de bienes
10.-Diciembre mojado y enero bien helado
11.-Noviembre caliente, mayo helado.
12.-En agosto, frío el rostro.
13.-Mañana de niebla, tarde de paseo
14.-Tarde de arreboles, mañana de soles.
15.-Borreguitos en el cielo, charquitos en el suelo.
16.-Al mal tiempo buena cara.
17.-Arco iris por la tarde, señal de mucho aire.
18.-Por los Santos la nieve en los altos.
19.-Por San Andrés la nieve en los pies.
20.-Hace más frío que en Chinchilla
21.-Está lloviendo a cántaros/mares.
22.-Cuando el arco iris se ve, o ha llovido o va a llover.
23.-Sol que pica, agua indica.
24.-Agua pasada, no mueve molino.
25.-A río revuelto ganancia de pescadores...
26.-Agua que no has de beber déjala correr.
27.-Arco iris al mediodía, llueve todo el día.
28.- Febrerillo el loco.
29.-Como agua de mayo.
30.- A primeros de noviembre, quien no sembró que no siembre.
31.-De mitad de noviembre en adelante, el invierno es constante.
32.-El agua que en Otoño corre, es la que te saca de pobre.
33.-Cuando a las seis veas oscurecer, Otoño seguro es.
34.- Abril sin granizo, Dios no lo hizo.
35.- A nadie debe extrañar que en marzo empiece a tronar.
36.- Agua por mayo, pan para todo el año
37.- Caen chuzos de punta 
38.- Que llueva que llueva
       La Virgen de la Cueva
       Los pajaritos cantan
       Las nubes se levantan
       Que caiga un chaparrón
       En medio de la estación.

----------


## Comizo

1.- Cuando marzo mayea, mayo marcea.
2.- Marzo lluvioso y abril ventoso hacen a mayo florido y hermoso.
3.- Cuando el grajo vuela bajo hace un frío del ca**jo.
4.- Los años de agua son mu lloveores.
5.- Hasta el cuarenta de mayo, no te quites el sayo.
6.- En abril, aguas mil, o todas caben en un barril
7.-Nos ha jodid* mayo, con las flores.
8.-Cielo empedrado suelo mojado
9.-Año de nieves, año de bienes
10.-Diciembre mojado y enero bien helado
11.-Noviembre caliente, mayo helado.
12.-En agosto, frío el rostro.
13.-Mañana de niebla, tarde de paseo
14.-Tarde de arreboles, mañana de soles.
15.-Borreguitos en el cielo, charquitos en el suelo.
16.-Al mal tiempo buena cara.
17.-Arco iris por la tarde, señal de mucho aire.
18.-Por los Santos la nieve en los altos.
19.-Por San Andrés la nieve en los pies.
20.-Hace más frío que en Chinchilla
21.-Está lloviendo a cántaros/mares.
22.-Cuando el arco iris se ve, o ha llovido o va a llover.
23.-Sol que pica, agua indica.
24.-Agua pasada, no mueve molino.
25.-A río revuelto ganancia de pescadores...
26.-Agua que no has de beber déjala correr.
27.-Arco iris al mediodía, llueve todo el día.
28.- Febrerillo el loco.
29.-Como agua de mayo.
30.- A primeros de noviembre, quien no sembró que no siembre.
31.-De mitad de noviembre en adelante, el invierno es constante.
32.-El agua que en Otoño corre, es la que te saca de pobre.
33.-Cuando a las seis veas oscurecer, Otoño seguro es.
34.- Abril sin granizo, Dios no lo hizo.
35.- A nadie debe extrañar que en marzo empiece a tronar.
36.- Agua por mayo, pan para todo el año
37.- Caen chuzos de punta 
38.- Que llueva que llueva
La Virgen de la Cueva
Los pajaritos cantan
Las nubes se levantan
Que caiga un chaparrón
En medio de la estación. 
39.- Cuando el Jarabancil tiene montera, lleuve aunque no quiera. Sacado de un pueblo andaluz que estuve algunos días por trabajo. Aplicable sólo con cambiar el nombre a cualquier cerro cercano a cualquier pueblo.

----------


## perdiguera

1.- Cuando marzo mayea, mayo marcea.
2.- Marzo lluvioso y abril ventoso hacen a mayo florido y hermoso.
3.- Cuando el grajo vuela bajo hace un frío del ca**jo.
4.- Los años de agua son “mu lloveores”.
5.- Hasta el cuarenta de mayo, no te quites el sayo.
6.- En abril, aguas mil, o todas caben en un barril
7.-Nos ha jodid* mayo, con las flores.
8.-Cielo empedrado suelo mojado
9.-Año de nieves, año de bienes
10.-Diciembre mojado y enero bien helado
11.-Noviembre caliente, mayo helado.
12.-En agosto, frío el rostro.
13.-Mañana de niebla, tarde de paseo
14.-Tarde de arreboles, mañana de soles.
15.-Borreguitos en el cielo, charquitos en el suelo.
16.-Al mal tiempo buena cara.
17.-Arco iris por la tarde, señal de mucho aire.
18.-Por los Santos la nieve en los altos.
19.-Por San Andrés la nieve en los pies.
20.-Hace más frío que en Chinchilla
21.-Está lloviendo a cántaros/mares.
22.-Cuando el arco iris se ve, o ha llovido o va a llover.
23.-Sol que pica, agua indica.
24.-Agua pasada, no mueve molino.
25.-A río revuelto ganancia de pescadores...
26.-Agua que no has de beber déjala correr.
27.-Arco iris al mediodía, llueve todo el día.
28.- Febrerillo el loco.
29.-Como agua de mayo.
30.- A primeros de noviembre, quien no sembró que no siembre.
31.-De mitad de noviembre en adelante, el invierno es constante.
32.-El agua que en Otoño corre, es la que te saca de pobre.
33.-Cuando a las seis veas oscurecer, Otoño seguro es.
34.- Abril sin granizo, Dios no lo hizo.
35.- A nadie debe extrañar que en marzo empiece a tronar.
36.- Agua por mayo, pan para todo el año
37.- Caen chuzos de punta 
38.- Que llueva que llueva
La Virgen de la Cueva
Los pajaritos cantan
Las nubes se levantan
Que caiga un chaparrón
En medio de la estación. 
39.- Cuando el Jarabancil tiene montera, lleuve aunque no quiera. Sacado de un pueblo andaluz que estuve algunos días por trabajo. Aplicable sólo con cambiar el nombre a cualquier cerro cercano a cualquier pueblo
40.- Ega, Arga y Aragón hacen al Ebro varón.

----------


## embalses al 100%

1.- Cuando marzo mayea, mayo marcea.
2.- Marzo lluvioso y abril ventoso hacen a mayo florido y hermoso.
3.- Cuando el grajo vuela bajo hace un frío del ca**jo.
4.- Los años de agua son “mu lloveores”.
5.- Hasta el cuarenta de mayo, no te quites el sayo.
6.- En abril, aguas mil, o todas caben en un barril
7.-Nos ha jodid* mayo, con las flores.
8.-Cielo empedrado suelo mojado
9.-Año de nieves, año de bienes
10.-Diciembre mojado y enero bien helado
11.-Noviembre caliente, mayo helado.
12.-En agosto, frío el rostro.
13.-Mañana de niebla, tarde de paseo
14.-Tarde de arreboles, mañana de soles.
15.-Borreguitos en el cielo, charquitos en el suelo.
16.-Al mal tiempo buena cara.
17.-Arco iris por la tarde, señal de mucho aire.
18.-Por los Santos la nieve en los altos.
19.-Por San Andrés la nieve en los pies.
20.-Hace más frío que en Chinchilla
21.-Está lloviendo a cántaros/mares.
22.-Cuando el arco iris se ve, o ha llovido o va a llover.
23.-Sol que pica, agua indica.
24.-Agua pasada, no mueve molino.
25.-A río revuelto ganancia de pescadores...
26.-Agua que no has de beber déjala correr.
27.-Arco iris al mediodía, llueve todo el día.
28.- Febrerillo el loco.
29.-Como agua de mayo.
30.- A primeros de noviembre, quien no sembró que no siembre.
31.-De mitad de noviembre en adelante, el invierno es constante.
32.-El agua que en Otoño corre, es la que te saca de pobre.
33.-Cuando a las seis veas oscurecer, Otoño seguro es.
34.- Abril sin granizo, Dios no lo hizo.
35.- A nadie debe extrañar que en marzo empiece a tronar.
36.- Agua por mayo, pan para todo el año
37.- Caen chuzos de punta 
38.- Que llueva que llueva
La Virgen de la Cueva
Los pajaritos cantan
Las nubes se levantan
Que caiga un chaparrón
En medio de la estación. 
39.- Cuando el Jarabancil tiene montera, lleuve aunque no quiera. Sacado de un pueblo andaluz que estuve algunos días por trabajo. Aplicable sólo con cambiar el nombre a cualquier cerro cercano a cualquier pueblo
40.- Ega, Arga y Aragón hacen al Ebro varón.
41.- Cuando la puerta de Málaga se cierra, agua segura para todo el día.

Es uno que se dice mucho por aquí en la provincia de Sevilla, y se refiere a cuando por la mañana sobre todo, está nublado y hay una "grieta" en las nubes en dirección a Málaga y esta se cierra, llueve todo el día. Si no lo hace, las nubes se irán rompiendo y lloverá poco.

----------


## ben-amar

1.- Cuando marzo mayea, mayo marcea.
2.- Marzo lluvioso y abril ventoso hacen a mayo florido y hermoso.
3.- Cuando el grajo vuela bajo hace un frío del ca**jo.
4.- Los años de agua son “mu lloveores”.
5.- Hasta el cuarenta de mayo, no te quites el sayo.
6.- En abril, aguas mil, o todas caben en un barril
7.-Nos ha jodid* mayo, con las flores.
8.-Cielo empedrado suelo mojado
9.-Año de nieves, año de bienes
10.-Diciembre mojado y enero bien helado
11.-Noviembre caliente, mayo helado.
12.-En agosto, frío el rostro.
13.-Mañana de niebla, tarde de paseo
14.-Tarde de arreboles, mañana de soles.
15.-Borreguitos en el cielo, charquitos en el suelo.
16.-Al mal tiempo buena cara.
17.-Arco iris por la tarde, señal de mucho aire.
18.-Por los Santos la nieve en los altos.
19.-Por San Andrés la nieve en los pies.
20.-Hace más frío que en Chinchilla
21.-Está lloviendo a cántaros/mares.
22.-Cuando el arco iris se ve, o ha llovido o va a llover.
23.-Sol que pica, agua indica.
24.-Agua pasada, no mueve molino.
25.-A río revuelto ganancia de pescadores...
26.-Agua que no has de beber déjala correr.
27.-Arco iris al mediodía, llueve todo el día.
28.- Febrerillo el loco.
29.-Como agua de mayo.
30.- A primeros de noviembre, quien no sembró que no siembre.
31.-De mitad de noviembre en adelante, el invierno es constante.
32.-El agua que en Otoño corre, es la que te saca de pobre.
33.-Cuando a las seis veas oscurecer, Otoño seguro es.
34.- Abril sin granizo, Dios no lo hizo.
35.- A nadie debe extrañar que en marzo empiece a tronar.
36.- Agua por mayo, pan para todo el año
37.- Caen chuzos de punta
38.- Que llueva que llueva
La Virgen de la Cueva
Los pajaritos cantan
Las nubes se levantan
Que caiga un chaparrón
En medio de la estación.
39.- Cuando el Jarabancil tiene montera, lleuve aunque no quiera. Sacado de un pueblo andaluz que estuve algunos días por trabajo. Aplicable sólo con cambiar el nombre a cualquier cerro cercano a cualquier pueblo
40.- Ega, Arga y Aragón hacen al Ebro varón.
41.- Cuando la puerta de Málaga se cierra, agua segura para todo el día.
42.- Al mal tiempo, buena cara

----------


## Luján

Ben, el 42 está repe. En el 16.

----------


## ben-amar

Lo siento, no lo habia visto  :Embarrassment: 

El proximo que ponga que elimine ese

----------


## perdiguera

¡¡¡A mandar!!!
1.- Cuando marzo mayea, mayo marcea.
2.- Marzo lluvioso y abril ventoso hacen a mayo florido y hermoso.
3.- Cuando el grajo vuela bajo hace un frío del ca**jo.
4.- Los años de agua son “mu lloveores”.
5.- Hasta el cuarenta de mayo, no te quites el sayo.
6.- En abril, aguas mil, o todas caben en un barril
7.-Nos ha jodid* mayo, con las flores.
8.-Cielo empedrado suelo mojado
9.-Año de nieves, año de bienes
10.-Diciembre mojado y enero bien helado
11.-Noviembre caliente, mayo helado.
12.-En agosto, frío el rostro.
13.-Mañana de niebla, tarde de paseo
14.-Tarde de arreboles, mañana de soles.
15.-Borreguitos en el cielo, charquitos en el suelo.
16.-Al mal tiempo buena cara.
17.-Arco iris por la tarde, señal de mucho aire.
18.-Por los Santos la nieve en los altos.
19.-Por San Andrés la nieve en los pies.
20.-Hace más frío que en Chinchilla
21.-Está lloviendo a cántaros/mares.
22.-Cuando el arco iris se ve, o ha llovido o va a llover.
23.-Sol que pica, agua indica.
24.-Agua pasada, no mueve molino.
25.-A río revuelto ganancia de pescadores...
26.-Agua que no has de beber déjala correr.
27.-Arco iris al mediodía, llueve todo el día.
28.- Febrerillo el loco.
29.-Como agua de mayo.
30.- A primeros de noviembre, quien no sembró que no siembre.
31.-De mitad de noviembre en adelante, el invierno es constante.
32.-El agua que en Otoño corre, es la que te saca de pobre.
33.-Cuando a las seis veas oscurecer, Otoño seguro es.
34.- Abril sin granizo, Dios no lo hizo.
35.- A nadie debe extrañar que en marzo empiece a tronar.
36.- Agua por mayo, pan para todo el año
37.- Caen chuzos de punta
38.- Que llueva que llueva
La Virgen de la Cueva
Los pajaritos cantan
Las nubes se levantan
Que caiga un chaparrón
En medio de la estación.
39.- Cuando el Jarabancil tiene montera, lleuve aunque no quiera. Sacado de un pueblo andaluz que estuve algunos días por trabajo. Aplicable sólo con cambiar el nombre a cualquier cerro cercano a cualquier pueblo
40.- Ega, Arga y Aragón hacen al Ebro varón.
41.- Cuando la puerta de Málaga se cierra, agua segura para todo el día.

*El 42 ya estaba... (Agua que no has de beber, déjala correr.) Número 26.*

----------


## Los terrines

Incorporo otro dicho, que está muy parado el tema:

1.- Cuando marzo mayea, mayo marcea.
2.- Marzo lluvioso y abril ventoso hacen a mayo florido y hermoso.
3.- Cuando el grajo vuela bajo hace un frío del ca**jo.
4.- Los años de agua son “mu lloveores”.
5.- Hasta el cuarenta de mayo, no te quites el sayo.
6.- En abril, aguas mil, o todas caben en un barril
7.-Nos ha jodid* mayo, con las flores.
8.-Cielo empedrado suelo mojado
9.-Año de nieves, año de bienes
10.-Diciembre mojado y enero bien helado
11.-Noviembre caliente, mayo helado.
12.-En agosto, frío el rostro.
13.-Mañana de niebla, tarde de paseo
14.-Tarde de arreboles, mañana de soles.
15.-Borreguitos en el cielo, charquitos en el suelo.
16.-Al mal tiempo buena cara.
17.-Arco iris por la tarde, señal de mucho aire.
18.-Por los Santos la nieve en los altos.
19.-Por San Andrés la nieve en los pies.
20.-Hace más frío que en Chinchilla
21.-Está lloviendo a cántaros/mares.
22.-Cuando el arco iris se ve, o ha llovido o va a llover.
23.-Sol que pica, agua indica.
24.-Agua pasada, no mueve molino.
25.-A río revuelto ganancia de pescadores...
26.-Agua que no has de beber déjala correr.
27.-Arco iris al mediodía, llueve todo el día.
28.- Febrerillo el loco.
29.-Como agua de mayo.
30.- A primeros de noviembre, quien no sembró que no siembre.
31.-De mitad de noviembre en adelante, el invierno es constante.
32.-El agua que en Otoño corre, es la que te saca de pobre.
33.-Cuando a las seis veas oscurecer, Otoño seguro es.
34.- Abril sin granizo, Dios no lo hizo.
35.- A nadie debe extrañar que en marzo empiece a tronar.
36.- Agua por mayo, pan para todo el año
37.- Caen chuzos de punta
38.- Que llueva que llueva
La Virgen de la Cueva
Los pajaritos cantan
Las nubes se levantan
Que caiga un chaparrón
En medio de la estación.
39.- Cuando el Jarabancil tiene montera, lleuve aunque no quiera. Sacado de un pueblo andaluz que estuve algunos días por trabajo. Aplicable sólo con cambiar el nombre a cualquier cerro cercano a cualquier pueblo
40.- Ega, Arga y Aragón hacen al Ebro varón.
41.- Cuando la puerta de Málaga se cierra, agua segura para todo el día.
42.- Va a haber que sacar el Santo (para que llueva), aunque la cosa no está de agua.

Saludos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

1.- Cuando marzo mayea, mayo marcea.
2.- Marzo lluvioso y abril ventoso hacen a mayo florido y hermoso.
3.- Cuando el grajo vuela bajo hace un frío del ca**jo.
4.- Los años de agua son mu lloveores.
5.- Hasta el cuarenta de mayo, no te quites el sayo.
6.- En abril, aguas mil, o todas caben en un barril
7.-Nos ha jodid* mayo, con las flores.
8.-Cielo empedrado suelo mojado
9.-Año de nieves, año de bienes
10.-Diciembre mojado y enero bien helado
11.-Noviembre caliente, mayo helado.
12.-En agosto, frío el rostro.
13.-Mañana de niebla, tarde de paseo
14.-Tarde de arreboles, mañana de soles.
15.-Borreguitos en el cielo, charquitos en el suelo.
16.-Al mal tiempo buena cara.
17.-Arco iris por la tarde, señal de mucho aire.
18.-Por los Santos la nieve en los altos.
19.-Por San Andrés la nieve en los pies.
20.-Hace más frío que en Chinchilla
21.-Está lloviendo a cántaros/mares.
22.-Cuando el arco iris se ve, o ha llovido o va a llover.
23.-Sol que pica, agua indica.
24.-Agua pasada, no mueve molino.
25.-A río revuelto ganancia de pescadores...
26.-Agua que no has de beber déjala correr.
27.-Arco iris al mediodía, llueve todo el día.
28.- Febrerillo el loco.
29.-Como agua de mayo.
30.- A primeros de noviembre, quien no sembró que no siembre.
31.-De mitad de noviembre en adelante, el invierno es constante.
32.-El agua que en Otoño corre, es la que te saca de pobre.
33.-Cuando a las seis veas oscurecer, Otoño seguro es.
34.- Abril sin granizo, Dios no lo hizo.
35.- A nadie debe extrañar que en marzo empiece a tronar.
36.- Agua por mayo, pan para todo el año
37.- Caen chuzos de punta
38.- Que llueva que llueva
La Virgen de la Cueva
Los pajaritos cantan
Las nubes se levantan
Que caiga un chaparrón
En medio de la estación.
39.- Cuando el Jarabancil tiene montera, lleuve aunque no quiera. Sacado de un pueblo andaluz que estuve algunos días por trabajo. Aplicable sólo con cambiar el nombre a cualquier cerro cercano a cualquier pueblo
40.- Ega, Arga y Aragón hacen al Ebro varón.
41.- Cuando la puerta de Málaga se cierra, agua segura para todo el día.
42.- Va a haber que sacar el Santo (para que llueva), aunque la cosa no está de agua.
43.- Cuando grajo vuela bajo, hace un frío del carajo.
44.- Hace más frío, que pelando rábanos.

----------


## FEDE

> 1.- Cuando marzo mayea, mayo marcea.
> 2.- Marzo lluvioso y abril ventoso hacen a mayo florido y hermoso.
> 3.- Cuando el grajo vuela bajo hace un frío del ca**jo.
> 4.- Los años de agua son “mu lloveores”.
> 5.- Hasta el cuarenta de mayo, no te quites el sayo.
> 6.- En abril, aguas mil, o todas caben en un barril
> 7.-Nos ha jodid* mayo, con las flores.
> 8.-Cielo empedrado suelo mojado
> 9.-Año de nieves, año de bienes
> ...


El 43.- ya estaba puesto antes el 3º y el 44.-"Hace más frío, que *pelando* rábanos". Por mi pueblo se dice "Hace más frío, que *lavando* rábanos".

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

1.- Cuando marzo mayea, mayo marcea.
2.- Marzo lluvioso y abril ventoso hacen a mayo florido y hermoso.
3.- Cuando el grajo vuela bajo hace un frío del ca**jo.
4.- Los años de agua son “mu lloveores”.
5.- Hasta el cuarenta de mayo, no te quites el sayo.
6.- En abril, aguas mil, o todas caben en un barril
7.-Nos ha jodid* mayo, con las flores.
8.-Cielo empedrado suelo mojado
9.-Año de nieves, año de bienes
10.-Diciembre mojado y enero bien helado
11.-Noviembre caliente, mayo helado.
12.-En agosto, frío el rostro.
13.-Mañana de niebla, tarde de paseo
14.-Tarde de arreboles, mañana de soles.
15.-Borreguitos en el cielo, charquitos en el suelo.
16.-Al mal tiempo buena cara.
17.-Arco iris por la tarde, señal de mucho aire.
18.-Por los Santos la nieve en los altos.
19.-Por San Andrés la nieve en los pies.
20.-Hace más frío que en Chinchilla
21.-Está lloviendo a cántaros/mares.
22.-Cuando el arco iris se ve, o ha llovido o va a llover.
23.-Sol que pica, agua indica.
24.-Agua pasada, no mueve molino.
25.-A río revuelto ganancia de pescadores...
26.-Agua que no has de beber déjala correr.
27.-Arco iris al mediodía, llueve todo el día.
28.- Febrerillo el loco.
29.-Como agua de mayo.
30.- A primeros de noviembre, quien no sembró que no siembre.
31.-De mitad de noviembre en adelante, el invierno es constante.
32.-El agua que en Otoño corre, es la que te saca de pobre.
33.-Cuando a las seis veas oscurecer, Otoño seguro es.
34.- Abril sin granizo, Dios no lo hizo.
35.- A nadie debe extrañar que en marzo empiece a tronar.
36.- Agua por mayo, pan para todo el año
37.- Caen chuzos de punta
38.- Que llueva que llueva
La Virgen de la Cueva
Los pajaritos cantan
Las nubes se levantan
Que caiga un chaparrón
En medio de la estación.
39.- Cuando el Jarabancil tiene montera, lleuve aunque no quiera. Sacado de un pueblo andaluz que estuve algunos días por trabajo. Aplicable sólo con cambiar el nombre a cualquier cerro cercano a cualquier pueblo
40.- Ega, Arga y Aragón hacen al Ebro varón.
41.- Cuando la puerta de Málaga se cierra, agua segura para todo el día.
42.- Va a haber que sacar el Santo (para que llueva), aunque la cosa no está de agua.
43.- Cuando el cielo está de lana, si no llueve hoy lloverá mañana...
44.- Hace más frío, que lavando/pelando rábanos.

Gracias por la rectificación Fede... en su lugar (43) he puesto otro que espero no esté repetido.
Un saludo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Gracias FEDE. A mí me sonaba que estaba ya, pero no lo encontraba...
Y el tuyo REEGE, creo que no está.

----------


## aberroncho

Reege,creo que el último que has puesto hay que cambiarle el verbo. Yo siempre he escuchado: Hace mas frío que "lavando rábanos". Y te voy lo voy a razonar. Yo los años que he vivido en mi pueblo ha sido en una ribera de huertas y había y sigue habiendo una acequia para regar las huertas. En la temporada de rábanos hacía mucho frío y cuando los recolectaban (llenos de barro), tenían que lavarlos en el agua que circulaba por esta reguera y entre el frío que hacía y el agua tan fría que circulaba, se le quedaban las manos heladas, por lo que siempre decían los hortelanos que se pasaba mucho frío "lavando rábanos"

Un saludo

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Reege,creo que el último que has puesto hay que cambiarle el verbo. Yo siempre he escuchado: Hace mas frío que "lavando rábanos". Y te voy lo voy a razonar. Yo los años que he vivido en mi pueblo ha sido en una ribera de huertas y había y sigue habiendo una acequia para regar las huertas. En la temporada de rábanos hacía mucho frío y cuando los recolectaban (llenos de barro), tenían que lavarlos en el agua que circulaba por esta reguera y entre el frío que hacía y el agua tan fría que circulaba, se le quedaban las manos heladas, por lo que siempre decían los hortelanos que se pasaba mucho frío "lavando rábanos"
> 
> Un saludo


El de los rábanos lo puse yo...
Lo cambiaré enseguida, ya que si decís que es así, lo será. O a lo mejor, será que según la zona se dice una cosa u otra.
En mi pueblo lo he escuchado de las dos maneras, pero más "pelando" que "lavando"

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches. Voy a subir otro que me contó ayer un amigo bastante mayor en la zona de la Serena.

1.- Cuando marzo mayea, mayo marcea.
2.- Marzo lluvioso y abril ventoso hacen a mayo florido y hermoso.
3.- Cuando el grajo vuela bajo hace un frío del ca**jo.
4.- Los años de agua son mu lloveores.
5.- Hasta el cuarenta de mayo, no te quites el sayo.
6.- En abril, aguas mil, o todas caben en un barril
7.-Nos ha jodid* mayo, con las flores.
8.-Cielo empedrado suelo mojado
9.-Año de nieves, año de bienes
10.-Diciembre mojado y enero bien helado
11.-Noviembre caliente, mayo helado.
12.-En agosto, frío el rostro.
13.-Mañana de niebla, tarde de paseo
14.-Tarde de arreboles, mañana de soles.
15.-Borreguitos en el cielo, charquitos en el suelo.
16.-Al mal tiempo buena cara.
17.-Arco iris por la tarde, señal de mucho aire.
18.-Por los Santos la nieve en los altos.
19.-Por San Andrés la nieve en los pies.
20.-Hace más frío que en Chinchilla
21.-Está lloviendo a cántaros/mares.
22.-Cuando el arco iris se ve, o ha llovido o va a llover.
23.-Sol que pica, agua indica.
24.-Agua pasada, no mueve molino.
25.-A río revuelto ganancia de pescadores...
26.-Agua que no has de beber déjala correr.
27.-Arco iris al mediodía, llueve todo el día.
28.- Febrerillo el loco.
29.-Como agua de mayo.
30.- A primeros de noviembre, quien no sembró que no siembre.
31.-De mitad de noviembre en adelante, el invierno es constante.
32.-El agua que en Otoño corre, es la que te saca de pobre.
33.-Cuando a las seis veas oscurecer, Otoño seguro es.
34.- Abril sin granizo, Dios no lo hizo.
35.- A nadie debe extrañar que en marzo empiece a tronar.
36.- Agua por mayo, pan para todo el año
37.- Caen chuzos de punta
38.- Que llueva que llueva
La Virgen de la Cueva
Los pajaritos cantan
Las nubes se levantan
Que caiga un chaparrón
En medio de la estación.
39.- Cuando el Jarabancil tiene montera, lleuve aunque no quiera. Sacado de un pueblo andaluz que estuve algunos días por trabajo. Aplicable sólo con cambiar el nombre a cualquier cerro cercano a cualquier pueblo
40.- Ega, Arga y Aragón hacen al Ebro varón.
41.- Cuando la puerta de Málaga se cierra, agua segura para todo el día.
42.- Va a haber que sacar el Santo (para que llueva), aunque la cosa no está de agua.
43.- Cuando el cielo está de lana, si no llueve hoy lloverá mañana...
44.- Hace más frío, que lavando/pelando rábanos.
45. Si no llueve por Navidad, ni llueve por Semana Santa, ni llueve por carnaval.

Saludos cordiales.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Jú.
Cuanta Razón, de momento...

----------


## embalses al 100%

1.- Cuando marzo mayea, mayo marcea.
2.- Marzo lluvioso y abril ventoso hacen a mayo florido y hermoso.
3.- Cuando el grajo vuela bajo hace un frío del ca**jo.
4.- Los años de agua son mu lloveores.
5.- Hasta el cuarenta de mayo, no te quites el sayo.
6.- En abril, aguas mil, o todas caben en un barril
7.-Nos ha jodid* mayo, con las flores.
8.-Cielo empedrado suelo mojado
9.-Año de nieves, año de bienes
10.-Diciembre mojado y enero bien helado
11.-Noviembre caliente, mayo helado.
12.-En agosto, frío el rostro.
13.-Mañana de niebla, tarde de paseo
14.-Tarde de arreboles, mañana de soles.
15.-Borreguitos en el cielo, charquitos en el suelo.
16.-Al mal tiempo buena cara.
17.-Arco iris por la tarde, señal de mucho aire.
18.-Por los Santos la nieve en los altos.
19.-Por San Andrés la nieve en los pies.
20.-Hace más frío que en Chinchilla
21.-Está lloviendo a cántaros/mares.
22.-Cuando el arco iris se ve, o ha llovido o va a llover.
23.-Sol que pica, agua indica.
24.-Agua pasada, no mueve molino.
25.-A río revuelto ganancia de pescadores...
26.-Agua que no has de beber déjala correr.
27.-Arco iris al mediodía, llueve todo el día.
28.- Febrerillo el loco.
29.-Como agua de mayo.
30.- A primeros de noviembre, quien no sembró que no siembre.
31.-De mitad de noviembre en adelante, el invierno es constante.
32.-El agua que en Otoño corre, es la que te saca de pobre.
33.-Cuando a las seis veas oscurecer, Otoño seguro es.
34.- Abril sin granizo, Dios no lo hizo.
35.- A nadie debe extrañar que en marzo empiece a tronar.
36.- Agua por mayo, pan para todo el año
37.- Caen chuzos de punta
38.- Que llueva que llueva
La Virgen de la Cueva
Los pajaritos cantan
Las nubes se levantan
Que caiga un chaparrón
En medio de la estación.
39.- Cuando el Jarabancil tiene montera, lleuve aunque no quiera. Sacado de un pueblo andaluz que estuve algunos días por trabajo. Aplicable sólo con cambiar el nombre a cualquier cerro cercano a cualquier pueblo
40.- Ega, Arga y Aragón hacen al Ebro varón.
41.- Cuando la puerta de Málaga se cierra, agua segura para todo el día.
42.- Va a haber que sacar el Santo (para que llueva), aunque la cosa no está de agua.
43.- Cuando el cielo está de lana, si no llueve hoy lloverá mañana...
44.- Hace más frío, que lavando/pelando rábanos.
45. Si no llueve por Navidad, ni llueve por Semana Santa, ni llueve por carnaval.
46.-El levante las mueve, y el poniente las llueve

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

1.- Cuando marzo mayea, mayo marcea.
2.- Marzo lluvioso y abril ventoso hacen a mayo florido y hermoso.
3.- Cuando el grajo vuela bajo hace un frío del ca**jo.
4.- Los años de agua son “mu lloveores”.
5.- Hasta el cuarenta de mayo, no te quites el sayo.
6.- En abril, aguas mil, o todas caben en un barril
7.-Nos ha jodid* mayo, con las flores.
8.-Cielo empedrado suelo mojado
9.-Año de nieves, año de bienes
10.-Diciembre mojado y enero bien helado
11.-Noviembre caliente, mayo helado.
12.-En agosto, frío el rostro.
13.-Mañana de niebla, tarde de paseo
14.-Tarde de arreboles, mañana de soles.
15.-Borreguitos en el cielo, charquitos en el suelo.
16.-Al mal tiempo buena cara.
17.-Arco iris por la tarde, señal de mucho aire.
18.-Por los Santos la nieve en los altos.
19.-Por San Andrés la nieve en los pies.
20.-Hace más frío que en Chinchilla
21.-Está lloviendo a cántaros/mares.
22.-Cuando el arco iris se ve, o ha llovido o va a llover.
23.-Sol que pica, agua indica.
24.-Agua pasada, no mueve molino.
25.-A río revuelto ganancia de pescadores...
26.-Agua que no has de beber déjala correr.
27.-Arco iris al mediodía, llueve todo el día.
28.- Febrerillo el loco.
29.-Como agua de mayo.
30.- A primeros de noviembre, quien no sembró que no siembre.
31.-De mitad de noviembre en adelante, el invierno es constante.
32.-El agua que en Otoño corre, es la que te saca de pobre.
33.-Cuando a las seis veas oscurecer, Otoño seguro es.
34.- Abril sin granizo, Dios no lo hizo.
35.- A nadie debe extrañar que en marzo empiece a tronar.
36.- Agua por mayo, pan para todo el año
37.- Caen chuzos de punta
38.- Que llueva que llueva
La Virgen de la Cueva
Los pajaritos cantan
Las nubes se levantan
Que caiga un chaparrón
En medio de la estación.
39.- Cuando el Jarabancil tiene montera, lleuve aunque no quiera. Sacado de un pueblo andaluz que estuve algunos días por trabajo. Aplicable sólo con cambiar el nombre a cualquier cerro cercano a cualquier pueblo
40.- Ega, Arga y Aragón hacen al Ebro varón.
41.- Cuando la puerta de Málaga se cierra, agua segura para todo el día.
42.- Va a haber que sacar el Santo (para que llueva), aunque la cosa no está de agua.
43.- Cuando el cielo está de lana, si no llueve hoy lloverá mañana...
44.- Hace más frío, que lavando/pelando rábanos.
45. Si no llueve por Navidad, ni llueve por Semana Santa, ni llueve por carnaval.
46.-El levante las mueve, y el poniente las llueve
*47.-* A la viña floja, en noviembre la poda.
*48-* A sereno otoño, invierno ventoso.
*49-* Buen tiempo, San Andrés, guarda los higos para él.
*50-* Cuando noviembre acaba, el viento empieza.
*51-* El viento que anda en San Martín, dura hasta el fin.
*52-* Marzo trae las hojas y noviembre las despoja.
*53-*  Ni invierno en Santa Cruz ni verano en La Laguna
*54-* Niebla de noviembre trae el sur en el vientre.
*55-* Noviembre es del estío, la puerta del frío.
*56-* Si en noviembre oyes que truena, la cosecha siguiente será buena.
*57-* Viento que se acuesta al anochecer, se lavanta al amanecer.

Más adelante pondré los de Diciembre...

----------


## Luján

En el 53 creo que hay un error, aparte del caligráfico.

Lo digo porque soy de allí, y en todo caso será in inverno en Santa Cruz ni verano en La Laguna. Santa cruz está en la costa, con un clima mucho más suave que La Laguna, donde puedes encontrar nieblas en verano y siempre hay humedad.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

> En el 53 creo que hay un error, aparte del caligráfico.
> 
> Lo digo porque soy de allí, y en todo caso será in inverno en Santa Cruz ni verano en La Laguna. Santa cruz está en la costa, con un clima mucho más suave que La Laguna, donde puedes encontrar nieblas en verano y siempre hay humedad.


Ya está corregido el error Luján, gracias por la correción :Smile:

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches; os subo uno que acabo de oir por la tele

1.- Cuando marzo mayea, mayo marcea.
2.- Marzo lluvioso y abril ventoso hacen a mayo florido y hermoso.
3.- Cuando el grajo vuela bajo hace un frío del ca**jo.
4.- Los años de agua son “mu lloveores”.
5.- Hasta el cuarenta de mayo, no te quites el sayo.
6.- En abril, aguas mil, o todas caben en un barril
7.-Nos ha jodid* mayo, con las flores.
8.-Cielo empedrado suelo mojado
9.-Año de nieves, año de bienes
10.-Diciembre mojado y enero bien helado
11.-Noviembre caliente, mayo helado.
12.-En agosto, frío el rostro.
13.-Mañana de niebla, tarde de paseo
14.-Tarde de arreboles, mañana de soles.
15.-Borreguitos en el cielo, charquitos en el suelo.
16.-Al mal tiempo buena cara.
17.-Arco iris por la tarde, señal de mucho aire.
18.-Por los Santos la nieve en los altos.
19.-Por San Andrés la nieve en los pies.
20.-Hace más frío que en Chinchilla
21.-Está lloviendo a cántaros/mares.
22.-Cuando el arco iris se ve, o ha llovido o va a llover.
23.-Sol que pica, agua indica.
24.-Agua pasada, no mueve molino.
25.-A río revuelto ganancia de pescadores...
26.-Agua que no has de beber déjala correr.
27.-Arco iris al mediodía, llueve todo el día.
28.- Febrerillo el loco.
29.-Como agua de mayo.
30.- A primeros de noviembre, quien no sembró que no siembre.
31.-De mitad de noviembre en adelante, el invierno es constante.
32.-El agua que en Otoño corre, es la que te saca de pobre.
33.-Cuando a las seis veas oscurecer, Otoño seguro es.
34.- Abril sin granizo, Dios no lo hizo.
35.- A nadie debe extrañar que en marzo empiece a tronar.
36.- Agua por mayo, pan para todo el año
37.- Caen chuzos de punta
38.- Que llueva que llueva
La Virgen de la Cueva
Los pajaritos cantan
Las nubes se levantan
Que caiga un chaparrón
En medio de la estación.
39.- Cuando el Jarabancil tiene montera, lleuve aunque no quiera. Sacado de un pueblo andaluz que estuve algunos días por trabajo. Aplicable sólo con cambiar el nombre a cualquier cerro cercano a cualquier pueblo
40.- Ega, Arga y Aragón hacen al Ebro varón.
41.- Cuando la puerta de Málaga se cierra, agua segura para todo el día.
42.- Va a haber que sacar el Santo (para que llueva), aunque la cosa no está de agua.
43.- Cuando el cielo está de lana, si no llueve hoy lloverá mañana...
44.- Hace más frío, que lavando/pelando rábanos.
45. Si no llueve por Navidad, ni llueve por Semana Santa, ni llueve por carnaval.
46.-El levante las mueve, y el poniente las llueve
47.- A la viña floja, en noviembre la poda.
48- A sereno otoño, invierno ventoso.
49- Buen tiempo, San Andrés, guarda los higos para él.
50- Cuando noviembre acaba, el viento empieza.
51- El viento que anda en San Martín, dura hasta el fin.
52- Marzo trae las hojas y noviembre las despoja.
53- Ni invierno en Santa Cruz ni verano en La Laguna
54- Niebla de noviembre trae el sur en el vientre.
55- Noviembre es del estío, la puerta del frío.
56- Si en noviembre oyes que truena, la cosecha siguiente será buena.
57- Viento que se acuesta al anochecer, se lavanta al amanecer
58- En febrero, un día sol y otro al brasero.

Un cordial saludo

----------


## perdiguera

Uno que acabo de leer que mezcla agua con crisis, que es lo que se lleva ahora
 1.- Cuando marzo mayea, mayo marcea.
 2.- Marzo lluvioso y abril ventoso hacen a mayo florido y hermoso.
 3.- Cuando el grajo vuela bajo hace un frío del ca**jo.
 4.- Los años de agua son “mu lloveores”.
 5.- Hasta el cuarenta de mayo, no te quites el sayo.
 6.- En abril, aguas mil, o todas caben en un barril
 7.-Nos ha jodid* mayo, con las flores.
 8.-Cielo empedrado suelo mojado
 9.-Año de nieves, año de bienes
 10.-Diciembre mojado y enero bien helado
 11.-Noviembre caliente, mayo helado.
 12.-En agosto, frío el rostro.
 13.-Mañana de niebla, tarde de paseo
 14.-Tarde de arreboles, mañana de soles.
 15.-Borreguitos en el cielo, charquitos en el suelo.
 16.-Al mal tiempo buena cara.
 17.-Arco iris por la tarde, señal de mucho aire.
 18.-Por los Santos la nieve en los altos.
 19.-Por San Andrés la nieve en los pies.
 20.-Hace más frío que en Chinchilla
 21.-Está lloviendo a cántaros/mares.
 22.-Cuando el arco iris se ve, o ha llovido o va a llover.
 23.-Sol que pica, agua indica.
 24.-Agua pasada, no mueve molino.
 25.-A río revuelto ganancia de pescadores...
 26.-Agua que no has de beber déjala correr.
 27.-Arco iris al mediodía, llueve todo el día.
 28.- Febrerillo el loco.
 29.-Como agua de mayo.
 30.- A primeros de noviembre, quien no sembró que no siembre.
 31.-De mitad de noviembre en adelante, el invierno es constante.
 32.-El agua que en Otoño corre, es la que te saca de pobre.
 33.-Cuando a las seis veas oscurecer, Otoño seguro es.
 34.- Abril sin granizo, Dios no lo hizo.
 35.- A nadie debe extrañar que en marzo empiece a tronar.
 36.- Agua por mayo, pan para todo el año
 37.- Caen chuzos de punta
 38.- Que llueva que llueva
 La Virgen de la Cueva
 Los pajaritos cantan
 Las nubes se levantan
 Que caiga un chaparrón
 En medio de la estación.
 39.- Cuando el Jarabancil tiene montera, lleuve aunque no quiera. Sacado de un pueblo andaluz que estuve algunos días por trabajo. Aplicable sólo con cambiar el nombre a cualquier cerro cercano a cualquier pueblo
 40.- Ega, Arga y Aragón hacen al Ebro varón.
 41.- Cuando la puerta de Málaga se cierra, agua segura para todo el día.
 42.- Va a haber que sacar el Santo (para que llueva), aunque la cosa no está de agua.
 43.- Cuando el cielo está de lana, si no llueve hoy lloverá mañana...
 44.- Hace más frío, que lavando/pelando rábanos.
 45. Si no llueve por Navidad, ni llueve por Semana Santa, ni llueve por carnaval.
 46.-El levante las mueve, y el poniente las llueve
 47.- A la viña floja, en noviembre la poda.
 48- A sereno otoño, invierno ventoso.
 49- Buen tiempo, San Andrés, guarda los higos para él.
 50- Cuando noviembre acaba, el viento empieza.
 51- El viento que anda en San Martín, dura hasta el fin.
 52- Marzo trae las hojas y noviembre las despoja.
 53- Ni invierno en Santa Cruz ni verano en La Laguna
 54- Niebla de noviembre trae el sur en el vientre.
 55- Noviembre es del estío, la puerta del frío.
 56- Si en noviembre oyes que truena, la cosecha siguiente será buena.
 57- Viento que se acuesta al anochecer, se lavanta al amanecer
 58- En febrero, un día sol y otro al brasero.
 59- La vida no es esperar a que la tormenta pase, es aprender a bailar bajo la lluvia.

----------


## REEGE

Uno que acabo de leer que mezcla agua con crisis, que es lo que se lleva ahora
 1.- Cuando marzo mayea, mayo marcea.
 2.- Marzo lluvioso y abril ventoso hacen a mayo florido y hermoso.
 3.- Cuando el grajo vuela bajo hace un frío del ca**jo.
 4.- Los años de agua son mu lloveores.
5.- Hasta el cuarenta de mayo, no te quites el sayo.
 6.- En abril, aguas mil, o todas caben en un barril
 7.-Nos ha jodid* mayo, con las flores.
 8.-Cielo empedrado suelo mojado
 9.-Año de nieves, año de bienes
 10.-Diciembre mojado y enero bien helado
 11.-Noviembre caliente, mayo helado.
 12.-En agosto, frío el rostro.
 13.-Mañana de niebla, tarde de paseo
 14.-Tarde de arreboles, mañana de soles.
 15.-Borreguitos en el cielo, charquitos en el suelo.
 16.-Al mal tiempo buena cara.
 17.-Arco iris por la tarde, señal de mucho aire.
 18.-Por los Santos la nieve en los altos.
 19.-Por San Andrés la nieve en los pies.
 20.-Hace más frío que en Chinchilla
 21.-Está lloviendo a cántaros/mares.
 22.-Cuando el arco iris se ve, o ha llovido o va a llover.
 23.-Sol que pica, agua indica.
 24.-Agua pasada, no mueve molino.
 25.-A río revuelto ganancia de pescadores...
 26.-Agua que no has de beber déjala correr.
 27.-Arco iris al mediodía, llueve todo el día.
 28.- Febrerillo el loco.
 29.-Como agua de mayo.
 30.- A primeros de noviembre, quien no sembró que no siembre.
 31.-De mitad de noviembre en adelante, el invierno es constante.
 32.-El agua que en Otoño corre, es la que te saca de pobre.
 33.-Cuando a las seis veas oscurecer, Otoño seguro es.
 34.- Abril sin granizo, Dios no lo hizo.
 35.- A nadie debe extrañar que en marzo empiece a tronar.
 36.- Agua por mayo, pan para todo el año
 37.- Caen chuzos de punta
 38.- Que llueva que llueva
 La Virgen de la Cueva
 Los pajaritos cantan
 Las nubes se levantan
 Que caiga un chaparrón
 En medio de la estación.
 39.- Cuando el Jarabancil tiene montera, lleuve aunque no quiera. Sacado de un pueblo andaluz que estuve algunos días por trabajo. Aplicable sólo con cambiar el nombre a cualquier cerro cercano a cualquier pueblo
 40.- Ega, Arga y Aragón hacen al Ebro varón.
 41.- Cuando la puerta de Málaga se cierra, agua segura para todo el día.
 42.- Va a haber que sacar el Santo (para que llueva), aunque la cosa no está de agua.
 43.- Cuando el cielo está de lana, si no llueve hoy lloverá mañana...
 44.- Hace más frío, que lavando/pelando rábanos.
 45. Si no llueve por Navidad, ni llueve por Semana Santa, ni llueve por carnaval.
 46.-El levante las mueve, y el poniente las llueve
 47.- A la viña floja, en noviembre la poda.
 48- A sereno otoño, invierno ventoso.
 49- Buen tiempo, San Andrés, guarda los higos para él.
 50- Cuando noviembre acaba, el viento empieza.
 51- El viento que anda en San Martín, dura hasta el fin.
 52- Marzo trae las hojas y noviembre las despoja.
 53- Ni invierno en Santa Cruz ni verano en La Laguna
 54- Niebla de noviembre trae el sur en el vientre.
 55- Noviembre es del estío, la puerta del frío.
 56- Si en noviembre oyes que truena, la cosecha siguiente será buena.
 57- Viento que se acuesta al anochecer, se lavanta al amanecer
 58- En febrero, un día sol y otro al brasero.
 59- La vida no es esperar a que la tormenta pase, es aprender a bailar bajo la lluvia
 60- De marzo no te fíes que es traidor, tan pronto frío como calor.
 61- Cuando tu casa vayas a obrar, en marzo has de empezar. 

Pongo dos más de marzo...

----------


## Los terrines

Pongo uno más (el 62):

1.- Cuando marzo mayea, mayo marcea.
2.- Marzo lluvioso y abril ventoso hacen a mayo florido y hermoso.
3.- Cuando el grajo vuela bajo hace un frío del ca**jo.
4.- Los años de agua son “mu lloveores”.
5.- Hasta el cuarenta de mayo, no te quites el sayo.
6.- En abril, aguas mil, o todas caben en un barril
7.-Nos ha jodid* mayo, con las flores.
8.-Cielo empedrado suelo mojado
9.-Año de nieves, año de bienes
10.-Diciembre mojado y enero bien helado
11.-Noviembre caliente, mayo helado.
12.-En agosto, frío el rostro.
13.-Mañana de niebla, tarde de paseo
14.-Tarde de arreboles, mañana de soles.
15.-Borreguitos en el cielo, charquitos en el suelo.
16.-Al mal tiempo buena cara.
17.-Arco iris por la tarde, señal de mucho aire.
18.-Por los Santos la nieve en los altos.
19.-Por San Andrés la nieve en los pies.
20.-Hace más frío que en Chinchilla
21.-Está lloviendo a cántaros/mares.
22.-Cuando el arco iris se ve, o ha llovido o va a llover.
23.-Sol que pica, agua indica.
24.-Agua pasada, no mueve molino.
25.-A río revuelto ganancia de pescadores...
26.-Agua que no has de beber déjala correr.
27.-Arco iris al mediodía, llueve todo el día.
28.- Febrerillo el loco.
29.-Como agua de mayo.
30.- A primeros de noviembre, quien no sembró que no siembre.
31.-De mitad de noviembre en adelante, el invierno es constante.
32.-El agua que en Otoño corre, es la que te saca de pobre.
33.-Cuando a las seis veas oscurecer, Otoño seguro es.
34.- Abril sin granizo, Dios no lo hizo.
35.- A nadie debe extrañar que en marzo empiece a tronar.
36.- Agua por mayo, pan para todo el año
37.- Caen chuzos de punta
38.- Que llueva que llueva
La Virgen de la Cueva
Los pajaritos cantan
Las nubes se levantan
Que caiga un chaparrón
En medio de la estación.
39.- Cuando el Jarabancil tiene montera, lleuve aunque no quiera. Sacado de un pueblo andaluz que estuve algunos días por trabajo. Aplicable sólo con cambiar el nombre a cualquier cerro cercano a cualquier pueblo
40.- Ega, Arga y Aragón hacen al Ebro varón.
41.- Cuando la puerta de Málaga se cierra, agua segura para todo el día.
42.- Va a haber que sacar el Santo (para que llueva), aunque la cosa no está de agua.
43.- Cuando el cielo está de lana, si no llueve hoy lloverá mañana...
44.- Hace más frío, que lavando/pelando rábanos.
45. Si no llueve por Navidad, ni llueve por Semana Santa, ni llueve por carnaval.
46.-El levante las mueve, y el poniente las llueve
47.- A la viña floja, en noviembre la poda.
48- A sereno otoño, invierno ventoso.
49- Buen tiempo, San Andrés, guarda los higos para él.
50- Cuando noviembre acaba, el viento empieza.
51- El viento que anda en San Martín, dura hasta el fin.
52- Marzo trae las hojas y noviembre las despoja.
53- Ni invierno en Santa Cruz ni verano en La Laguna
54- Niebla de noviembre trae el sur en el vientre.
55- Noviembre es del estío, la puerta del frío.
56- Si en noviembre oyes que truena, la cosecha siguiente será buena.
57- Viento que se acuesta al anochecer, se lavanta al amanecer
58- En febrero, un día sol y otro al brasero.
59- La vida no es esperar a que la tormenta pase, es aprender a bailar bajo la lluvia
60- De marzo no te fíes que es traidor, tan pronto frío como calor.
61- Cuando tu casa vayas a obrar, en marzo has de empezar. 
62- El tiempo  (o el invierno) no se lo come el lobo.

Saludos.

----------

